# arborist supply store in east bay



## raymondvillain (Jul 4, 2006)

Hey folks, some assistance please. I'm from southeast Pennsylvania, stuck in Oakland California for 3 weeks. Can anyone suggest an arborist supply house in the east bay area? I've found Cal-Line in Livermore, but was hoping there is something closer to Oakland or even Alameda. Any climbers out there that know the east bay? Need 24 strand climbing rope with an eye splice over a thimble in one end.
Thanks,
Raymondvillain


----------



## ranchjn (Jul 5, 2006)

raymondvillain said:


> Hey folks, some assistance please. I'm from southeast Pennsylvania, stuck in Oakland California for 3 weeks. Can anyone suggest an arborist supply house in the east bay area? I've found Cal-Line in Livermore, but was hoping there is something closer to Oakland or even Alameda. Any climbers out there that know the east bay? Need 24 strand climbing rope with an eye splice over a thimble in one end.
> Thanks,
> Raymondvillain



lol how did you end up in oakland? I am across the bay on the peninsula. Nothing that I know of nearby... sorry


----------



## seanlarkin (Jul 6, 2006)

Here are some Vermeer dealers in CA that carry SherrillTree products. I'm not sure if they are near you or not, but hopefully one of them is.

-Sean


Vermeer-California Inc
14557 Randall Ave 
Fontana	CA	92335	
909-428-4800 

Vermeer-California Inc.	
2714 Vineyard Place 
Fowler	CA	93625-9509 
559-834-5096

Vermeer-California Inc.	
7650 Hawthorne Place 
Livermore	CA	94550-7126
925-454-3100

Vermeer-California Inc	
929 Rancheros Drive 
San Marcos	CA	92069 
760-735-9495

Vermeer-California Inc.	
1950 Channel Drive, Suite B 
West Sacramento	CA	95691-3441 
916-373-0999


----------

